# help creating a slim line speaker that can be flush mounted



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi im looking to build a slim line speaker that can be flush mounted in the wall. Length is no problem width anything between studs and the depth of 4" using the biggest woofer midbass possible. will be used with infiniti simple build subwoofer. i'm looking for something that will be good for ht and music and help will be appreciated. a wmtmw or mtm or even use of a pr if nessasary thank you in advance for helping out this neewbie:daydream:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Good question -- the one I've struggled with is how much do we need to allow for the backwave of a driver. In other words, is there a rule of thumb about how deep a cabinent needs to be for a given driver.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

JCD said:


> Good question -- the one I've struggled with is how much do we need to allow for the backwave of a driver. In other words, is there a rule of thumb about how deep a cabinent needs to be for a given driver.


I have often pondered this question. The only person who had an answer was one of those little know it all carsound enthusiates that wouldn't know a standingwave from a sitting duck. suffice to say the answer I got was that the distance from the back of the driver to the rear of the enclosure had to be no less than half the diameter of the driver. Take it for what its worth. :dontknow:

I'd say if you don't need response below 50Hz out of these speakers(let the sub do that), then the depth shouldn't be so much of an issue. An mtm would be your best bet given the physical restraints of size. Most of your attention needs to be directed towards the Crossover. Getting that right will decide how good they sound.


----------



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

.


----------

